# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Несколько вопросов новичка

## Bazalt1

Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста... Подскажите, как сделать:
1. Как установить свой вид уникального идентификатора номенклатуры? Хочу, чтобы код товара был восьмизначный без знаков. Сейчас он имеет вид "00-00000123". А нужно просто "00000123". Пробовал вводить вручную, но он дальше всё-равно по-своему нумерует.

2. Хочу иметь возможно искать по нему номенклатуру. А то сейчас вбиваю код в поиск и ничего не находится((

3. Не понимаю, почему в макете этикетки стоит штрихкод хорошего качества, а когда начинаешь печатать, то картинка штрихкода теряет качество.

4. Я установил шрифт Eangnivc. Всё вроде устраивает в нем.. Можно-ли как-то зашить его в 1С, чтобы не бегать по всем компам пользователей и не устанавливать шрифт каждому?

5. Пока экспериментировал с кодами номенклатуры - они все сбились.. Можете дать обработочку, чтобы переназначить коды во всей номенклатуре? (около 400 позиций)


1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2299)
Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.3.4.21)
Режим Файловый (без сжатия)

Руки прямые.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Люди добрые, помогите пожалуйста... Подскажите, как сделать:
> 
> 5. Пока экспериментировал с кодами номенклатуры - они все сбились.. Можете дать обработочку, чтобы переназначить коды во всей номенклатуре? (около 400 позиций)
> 
> 
> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.10.2299)
> Управление торговлей, редакция 11 (11.3.4.21)
> Режим Файловый (без сжатия)
> 
> Руки прямые.


http://expert.chistov.pro/public/415406/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/66BE/e9G814wJZ
Отчего бы не упражняться в копии?

----------


## Bazalt1

Спасибо, но какая-то непонятная обработка. Нет кнопки "старт". Она ничего не перенумеровывает

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо, но какая-то непонятная обработка. Нет кнопки "старт". Она ничего не перенумеровывает


А как же кнопка "Обновить"?

----------

Bazalt1 (25.08.2017)

----------


## Bazalt1

Нажимаю, нумерует какую-то часть (процентов 10) и то с конца.. Тоесть не 00001;00002;00003, а 99999;99998$99997 и т.д. остальные коды остаются "00000"

И не понятно, что за колонка "Макс."

----------


## Bazalt1

Уже третий день курю форумы и всё, что можно в поисках ответов на первые 2 вопроса.. Никто ничего не говорит.. Неужели это так сложно реализовать самостоятельноИ?

----------


## Bazalt1

__UP!

----------


## Bazalt1

Настроил длину кода номенклатуры и убрал префикс "00-". Только вот пока эксперементировал с перенумерацией номенклатуры - счетчик заполнился. Сейчас последнее число 99999. А номенклатуры всего 400 позиций. Как сбросить счетчик?

запускаю групповую перенумерацию - она фигарит процентов 70 где-то и останавливается из-за того, что числа закончились.
На выходе получаю:
00001-00340
а остальные 60 позиций имеют старые сбитые коды:
00000
00000
00000
00000
00000

Вобщем-то подозреваю, что где-то в метаданных сидит счетчик последнего числа, который закончился.. 

Везде пишут выполнить процедуру ОбновитьНумерациюОбъектов  , но я так и не могу понять конкретно, как ее выполнить.. В клиенте? В конфигурации? По пунктам бы...

Или ещё лучше может дадите обработку "ОбновитьНумерациюОбъекто  .epf" ? Заранее благодарен

----------


## Bazalt1

Настроил длину кода номенклатуры и убрал префикс "00-". Только вот пока эксперементировал с перенумерацией номенклатуры - счетчик заполнился. Сейчас последнее число 99999. А номенклатуры всего 400 позиций. Как сбросить счетчик?

запускаю групповую перенумерацию - она фигарит процентов 70 где-то и останавливается из-за того, что числа закончились.
На выходе получаю:
00001-00340
а остальные 60 позиций имеют старые сбитые коды:
00000
00000
00000
00000
00000

Вобщем-то подозреваю, что где-то в метаданных сидит счетчик последнего числа, который закончился.. 

Везде пишут выполнить процедуру ОбновитьНумерациюОбъектов  , но я так и не могу понять конкретно, как ее выполнить.. В клиенте? В конфигурации? По пунктам бы...

Или ещё лучше может дадите обработку "ОбновитьНумерациюОбъекто  .epf" ? Заранее благодарен

----------


## Bazalt1

Повторю более понятным языком:

Настроил длину кода номенклатуры и убрал префикс "00-". Только вот пока эксперементировал с перенумерацией номенклатуры - счетчик заполнился. Теперь при создании новой номенклатуры, система ей пытается присвоить номер 99999. Как сбросить этот счетчик?

    Вобщем-то подозреваю, что где-то кеш этого счетчика последнего числа, который закончился..

    Везде пишут выполнить процедуру ОбновитьНумерациюОбъектов , но я так и не могу понять конкретно, как ее выполнить.. В клиенте? В конфигурации? По пунктам бы...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Настроил длину кода номенклатуры и убрал префикс "00-". Только вот пока эксперементировал с перенумерацией номенклатуры - счетчик заполнился. Сейчас последнее число 99999. А номенклатуры всего 400 позиций. Как сбросить счетчик?
> 
> запускаю групповую перенумерацию - она фигарит процентов 70 где-то и останавливается из-за того, что числа закончились.
> На выходе получаю:
> 00001-00340
> а остальные 60 позиций имеют старые сбитые коды:
> 00000
> 00000
> 00000
> ...


Обработка перенумерации для обычного приложения
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5yv9/DSz1ziWPZ

----------


## nainail

Здравствуйте! В магазине много весового товара. Можно ли В 1С:Розница сделать так, чтобы код (артикул), штрихкод, SKU были равными? Например код 1256, артикул 1256, штрихкод 1256, SKU 1256ю Так легче искать товар в РМК. Заранее спасибо!

----------

